# article: Uber’s Self-Driving Car Didn’t Malfunction, It Was Just Bad



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber’s Self-Driving Car Didn’t Malfunction, It Was Just Bad


There were no software glitches or sensor breakdowns that led to a fatal crash, merely poor object recognition, emergency planning, system design, testing methodology, and human operation.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The biggest error here is calling the driver "she", when clearly it's a dude in a wig.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uber’s Self-Driving Car Didn’t Malfunction, It Was Just Bad
> 
> 
> There were no software glitches or sensor breakdowns that led to a fatal crash, merely poor object recognition, emergency planning, system design, testing methodology, and human operation.
> ...


A self-driving car that does not have the ability to brake nor notify the human operator that there is a need to brake. Way to go, Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm quite sure that Uber's SDC program was just a diversionary ruse to make investors believe that Uber would soon have a fleet of robot cars that would make drivers obsolete and turn it into a billion dollar profit company, and get those investors to invest billions. It worked.

I don't think there was ever any belief by Uber executives in their claims that Uber would be able to have hundreds of thousands of robot cars in operation by 2018, or ever for that matter. Most of us here, who had no knowledge of the technology at all, knew at the time that these were ridiculous claims.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I'm quite sure that Uber's SDC program was just a diversionary ruse to make investors believe that Uber would soon have a fleet of robot cars that would make drivers obsolete and turn it into a billion dollar profit company, and get those investors to invest billions. It worked.
> 
> I don't think there was ever any belief by Uber executives in their claims that Uber would be able to have hundreds of thousands of robot cars in operation by 2018, or ever for that matter. Most of us here, who had no knowledge of the technology at all, knew at the time that these were ridiculous claims.


Totally. It was just Travis' con to lure in investors. Providing all the cars and the associated operating costs themselves would bankrupt Uber. Human drivers providing all the cars and all the fuel and repairs for the cars is obviously cheaper for Uber than providing the fleet of cars and the cost to operate said vehicles themselves.

Dara ended the self-driving car program when he took over but reinstated it shortly thereafter. Dara obviously saw through the con but then decided the investors needed it to justitfy why they were investing all their money into a cab company.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

elelegido said:


> The biggest error here is calling the driver "she", when clearly it's a dude in a wig.


She was he before having transgendered.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> She was he before having transgendered.


Lou Reed said something about that. That was a song, though.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Lou Reed said something about that. That was a song, though.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


>


Yep, that's what he said. 

A roommate at university used to play Lou Reed a lot. I was more into Neil Young, Zeppelin and Hendrix.


----------



## Luxury-Beings (10 mo ago)

Wildgoose said:


> She was he before having transgendered.


That's a man baby!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Luxury-Beings said:


> That's a man baby!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> She was he before having transgendered.


I would term xem a xe.


----------

